# Overwhelmed



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

Last night after too many beers my lady and I were talking about teotwawki and she was feeling very overwhelmed by all of it. I don't know if the beer had an influence on her, or, if the beer allowed her to freak-out a bit.

Due to the fact that my beer consumption was significantly less than hers, I tried my best to reason with her. I forgot the old saying - *Never try to reason with a drunk, it is like trying to reason with an idiot*. We never got to the point of a verbal (or physical) fight, but, the conversation was going in circles - around and around.

I am thinking now (hindsight what it is) that beer and wine might not be a good idea for a SHTF situation - we will need our wits fully and completely about us.

We talked about zombie-raiders, chemical-spills (due to the close proximity of a major north-south train track nearby), airplane accidents (due to the close proximity of the Calgary International Airport) and other situations that might cause us to leave-town as fast as possible.

After all the talking, I figure that we are better prepared by heading home first and see if we can wait-out the problems. The next thing to prepare for us is to convert our digital media to paper media and place it all into duplicated zipper'd binders for easy access.

The next thing to do is to create a few more BOB's and BOK's for the vehicles to stay in the vehicles and not just stay in the house for easy transport out. If something happened that we were away from the house and something happened - it could be impossible to get home to gather supplies and go.

My new motto: *Better to have with and not need than need and not have with.*

That is my early-morning rant for today ..


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

No booze in my bug out supplies. I need to be alert too.


----------



## dukman (Mar 1, 2009)

There is nothing wrong with a little bit of alcohol. It is all about moderation. Alcohol can be very potent in quantity, but one airline bottle can help take the edge off without going overboard. The trick is keeping the rest of the stash hidden well enough.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

I've had my wits about me one day at a time for nearly 25 years now, don't miss the stuff abit.:hmmm:


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

OMG...how do you think I and however many of us will maintain ourselves in the shelter for any period of time...booze.:beercheer:


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I drink very little. Maybe a couple shots a month. I really don't drink beer. I love the stuff-just don't want the carbs. There's a couple fifths in the basement, but I typically have to dust off the bottle to have a swig.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We gave it up 6-7 years ago. That leaves more room for other supplies. We don't miss it at all. :beercheer:


----------



## Canadian (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm giving away a case of wine. Needed the space for food and other supplies.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Just remember before you get rid of the liquor, it will make great barter items in tough times, and hard liquor, tobacco related items, will help supplement monetary systems. I agree that liquor has little or no use in a BOB.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Booze in an emergency situation would be great for trading. Everybody will want it.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

That's a good point, you guys. Might be worth throwing a couple bottles in the stash for just that reason.


----------



## allen_idaho (Oct 21, 2009)

But you know what will be more valuable than all of the alcohol, candy, or junk food you could possibly squirrel away? Toilet paper. 

You can always brew more alcohol or make sweets. But toilet paper, now there is a product that can't be replaced without mass production. Let the rest of the world spend a few months using bits of cloth or rough paper to wipe their butts. Then see what you can get for a roll. :2thumb:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

allen_idaho said:


> Toilet paper.


That's an area we already took care of.  I started paying attention to what we used in a month then multiplied by 12. We now have a little over a years worth in plastic totes.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

UncleJoe said:


> That's an area we already took care of.  I started paying attention to what we used in a month then multiplied by 12. We now have a little over a years worth in plastic totes.


I also stock-up on the most-important-paper-in-the-world ... whenever I see my favorite on sale, I'll purchase ~5 packages worth (24 rolls per). I could consider purchasing more, but, I don't have a huge house and it is already pretty full.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Jeeze, for a minute there I thought you were talking about the US dollar. My mistake, pretty soon it won't be worth stocking up on.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> Jeeze, for a minute there I thought you were talking about the US dollar. My mistake, pretty soon it won't be worth stocking up on.


Pretty soon it will be cheaper than toilet paper.


----------



## usafa93 (Nov 21, 2009)

*Trade*

Congratulations Sailaway. 25+ years is outstanding, and I wish you continued strength. (How's Cedar Point?)

As I'm sure you know, many, many people will trade any and all that they have for a bottle of alcohol. The type of spirits doesn't matter, because in a pinch they'll take whatever they can get (I've, unfortunately, witnessed/experienced this nightmare first-hand in my home). If they have food, supplies, gold, whatever, it's all compromised for a bottle of the cheapest vodka. While I'm not an advocate of exploiting another's addiction, it is an extremely viable and realistic currency. Look what a heroin junky will do for just one hit. A practicing alcoholic is exactly the same.

As far as alcohol as a treatment or medicine in a SHTF situation, while it may have effects some desire, it will definitely, absolutely impair their judgment, emotions, and thinking.


----------



## youpock (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmm booze, an interesting option. I like my booze here and there and I think when shtf I'll bring along a bottle or two but probably for trading/defense/fire not consumption. I don't mind being impaired at home with my friends/family but when I'm going to have to wake up the next day and hunt for my meal instead of local taqueria; I'm going to want to be 100%


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

if alcohol makes her paranoid hope she doesnt smoke pot!
i hate booze but it would have its uses as in perhaps someone gets hurt and needs some relief! ( in the old days tooth extractions and a bottle of whiskey go hand in hand )
or like someone said earlier in the thread....barter tool


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

twolilfishies said:


> if alcohol makes her paranoid hope she doesnt smoke pot!
> i hate booze but it would have its uses as in perhaps someone gets hurt and needs some relief! ( in the old days tooth extractions and a bottle of whiskey go hand in hand )
> or like someone said earlier in the thread....barter tool


Alcohol also works to an extent at killing bacteria (which when you think about the fact that it kills things, and then you're drinking it, that's reassuring...). I think I'd probably keep a little, but not very much.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

twolilfishies said:


> if alcohol makes her paranoid hope she doesnt smoke pot!
> i hate booze but it would have its uses as in perhaps someone gets hurt and needs some relief! ( in the old days tooth extractions and a bottle of whiskey go hand in hand )
> or like someone said earlier in the thread....barter tool


Noppers - we don't smoke anything unless it is to be eaten (deer, pork, beef ... etc). My step-brother has a great smoker in his garage that does an amazing job ... I get to borrow it from time to time - as long as I leave some of whatever I was smoking behind for him and his lovely wife ...


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

Weeeelllll . . . as a former bartender, and life-long Scot . . . I do enjoy my whiskey. And my whisky. :beercheer: And wine. And beer.

Several good points made: for centuries, people would mix beer and the local water to create what was called "small beer" just to make the water a little safer to drink. Same with wine.

I've probably got more alcohol stocked up right now than food, but that is partly in preparation for a large Christmas party this weekend. My friends and family are almost all Irish Catholics. lol

The barter idea has been at the back of my mind for some time. It's just another of life's little luxuries that people would soon be desperate for. And I am more than happy to take advantage of someone else's weakness, if it meant my continued existance.


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

Hey turtle, I'm a Scot also. Do you know how the Grand Canyon was formed? A Scotsman was sitting on a park bench and lost his nickle. Copper wire was invented when two Scotsmen were fighting over a penny. Sail:ignore:


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

sailaway said:


> Hey turtle, I'm a Scot also. Do you know how the Grand Canyon was formed? A Scotsman was sitting on a park bench and lost his nickle. Copper wire was invented when two Scotsmen were fighting over a penny. Sail:ignore:


I too am of Scottish descent. My paternal grandfather is from Scotland. What does a Scotsman where under his kilt? Awang Awang (think bagpipe sounds)!!!


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

I always liked the version:

What's worn under a kilt? Nothing, all parts work okey-dokey!


Scots are survivors, for sure. We are a hardy people. And a lot of Scots settled in the Carolinas, Virginia, Georgia, Tennessee, and Kentucky as it reminded them of the terrain back home, with better weather. And a lot of Scots wounds up in Canada (hence, "Nova Scotia" or "New Scotland"), too, since the weather and the landscape was familiar. I have a really cool book by the title "Scottish Exodus: Travels Among a Worldwide Clan". It chronicles my clan (which makes it even cooler for me) and how we have dispersed across the globe. Lots of cool stories about the hardships of starting over from nothing, and triumphing.


----------

